

Replacing CPython with PyPy at Magnetic - rbanffy
http://baroquesoftware.com/blog#magnetic

======
gus_massa
Just a question about the tests:

> _the Magnetic bidders were ported from CPython to PyPy, yielding an overall
> 30% performance gain._

> _Memory consumption increased by 30-50% initially, causing slowdown because
> of swapping on our 16GB RAM machines. These issues were resolved by
> supplying the machines with an additional 8GB of memory, which stabilized
> their memory usage._

The 30% improvement is comparing the old CPyton to the new PyPy+8GB, or it's
comparing Cpyton+8GB to PyPy+8GB?

~~~
mkesper
Very shallow report, indeed.

